# Ameisen...



## Lyliana (16. Mai 2016)

Wir haben ja das wilde Paradies für alle Tiere. 

Aber derweil überlege ich trotzdem wie ich die riesen Ameisen-Autobahn auf der Terrasse (komplett in der Länge) weg bekomme ohne die Vögel zu gefährden.

Sind schon sehr große schwarze Ameisenbeaster.


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lyliana, 

wenn Du auf der Terasse die Steinplatten anheben kannst, dann wirst Du direkt drunter irgendwo die Ameiseneier finden. 
Das sind so Ansammlungen von kleinen, weißen Perlen. 

Die einfach raus nehmen und gleich an die AMseln verfüttern. 

Wenn Du das 2-3 x machst, dann wandern die Ameisen ab, weil ihnen das zu nervig ist. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (17. Mai 2016)

Lieb Kirstin

Daran hab ich auch schon mal gedacht - weil gelesen von dir in einem anderen Beitrag - das Problem ist nur, ich müsste meine Terrasse auseinander nehmen. 
Die laufen unter den Holzdielen durch.
Da unten wohnen auch Hasen und wohl Ratten. Letzteres hoffe ich nicht zu oft.
  hier die Diele vor Tür 
  auf die komplette Länge.


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lylinan, 

 ist das eine tolle Terasse!!! 

Bzgl. der Ameisen: 

schau mal hier: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ameisen#Fressfeinde

Vielleicht kannst Du durch entsprechende Nistplatzangebote natürliche Feinde aus dem 
Insektenreich anlocken (z.B. kleine Steinhäufchen unter den Terassenrändern für Spinnentiere 
und Tausenfüßler etc.) 

Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, bestelle Dir InsectoSec bei Siepmann 

http://www.siepmann.net/siepmann_sh..._code=375836&showpage=1&searchtext=InsectoSec

(die Flasche mit dem Puder reicht ewig). 

Ds ist ein natürlicher, sehr, sehr fein vermahlener Silikatstaub, der die Insekten austrocknet und sich in die 
Gelekspalten setzt, wodurch sie bewegungsunfähig werdn und eingehen. 

Das kannst Du dann da, wo sie zu sehr hochkommen durch die Spalten stäuben. 

Es verliert seine Wirkung nur, wenn es nass wird. 

Vorteil: kein Gift und Du hast gleich was dastehen, falls Du mal ein Tierchen mit __ Parasiten hast
(Milben oder Flöhe oder was auch immer) 
Du kannst es genauso für einen Wildvogel, wie auch für den Hund verwenden. 
Einfach gegen den Haar-/Federstrich einstäuben - aber Augen und __ Nase schützen!

Nachteil: Auch die Insekten, die Du nicht vernichten willst, gehen ein, wenn sie durch den bepuderten Bereich krabbeln. 

Also auf der Terasse nur punktuell da einsetzen, wo die Hauptwege zum Nest sind. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (17. Mai 2016)

Danke Kirstin

__ Spinnen usw. Haben wir auch einige nur verlieren die oft sogar den Angriff. Es sind echt sehr .... sehr viele Ameisen. Und auch nicht gerade die kleinsten.

Vögel __ fliegen auch gerne durch die Terrasse und picken gerne, aber es reicht nicht aus.

Ich muss mal einen ganzen Schwarm einladen.

Meine Schwiegermutter unterbricht Straßen mit zucker und backpulver.

Ich werd nach deinem Mittel ausschau halten, wenn ich damit noch mehr machen kann, sehr gut!

Danke schön


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> zucker


Unterbrechen? Das ist wohl eher füttern.


----------



## Lyliana (17. Mai 2016)

Angeblich macht das Backpulver sie kaputt


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2016)

Von Backpulver habe ich auch nichts gesagt. Das Backpulver hilft vielleicht, aber der Zucker ist Futter.


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube, das Backpulver wird duch den Zucker "gestartet"?

So ganz vage im Hinterkopf erinnere ich das auch noch von meiner Oma aus meiner Kindheit......


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2016)

http://www.rentokil.de/ameisen/hausmittel-tipps-gegen-ameisen/

man muss ja dort net gleich anrufen - lesen reicht schon


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Backpulver wird duch den Zucker "gestartet"?


Nein, das ist Hefe, die braucht Zucker zum starten.

Wie ich in Mitch's Link gelesen habe, dient der Zucker dazu, dass die Ameisen das Backpulver fressen. Klasse. Also erst anlocken und dann fertig machen. 
Das ist wie mit den Bierfallen für __ Schnecken, funktioniert, man hat aber auch sämtliche Schnecken aus der Nachbarschaft angelockt... 
Da bevorzuge ich doch - falls überhaupt - Tannys Silikatstaub. Ansonsten: So lange sie nicht bei uns im Haus wohnen wollen: Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Mai 2016)

Da wir auch was gegen Gift im Garten haben gibt es bei uns folgende Gegenmaßnahmen:
Die Ameisen haben ihren Bau im Rasen oder in den Beeten - ok, wird akzeptiert - da dürfen sie.
Höhlen sie aber Wege oder Terrasse aus, gibt es unverzüglich duschen mit kochendem Wasser aus dem Wasserkocher. Dies wird solange gemacht, bis Ruhe ist.
Je eher man den Bau entdeckt, umso schneller geht das.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Mai 2016)

Unter der Terrasse, das ist ein sehr flauschiges Plätzchen für einen Ameisenbau: trocken, relativ warm, geschützte Lage. Da kann man vermutlich kochend Wasser oder Gift hinkippen, soviel man will, sobald das eine Volk tot ist zieht das nächste nach. 

Wichtig fände ich, erst mal die Art zu bestimmen. Waldameisen z.B. stehen unter Naturschutz und müssten ggf umgesiedelt werden. 
Vielleicht hilft es auch, mal hier zu schmökern http://www.ameisenschutzwarte.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=23


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2016)

_Ich hab die Ameisen mal "umgesiedelt" - haben ja nicht wirklich was mit Rabenrkrähen zu tun..._


----------



## Ls650tine (17. Mai 2016)

Hi, wir hatten mal das Problem, daß wir im Gartenhaus ein riesiges Nest von Rossameisen(?) hatten. Die Strasse lief die Aussentreppe zum Firstraum hoch. Leider haben wir gedacht – ja, was solls, die brauchen auch ein Überwinterungsort.

Im nächsten Frühling/Sommer war die Zwischendecke durchlöchert, der Boden voller Zeugs… Die Rettung (für unser Gartenhaus) war Backpulver auf den Laufstrassen und direkt über dem Nest verstreut.

Lass mal die Art bestimmen, wäre schade um eure Hütte, falls es Holzschädlinge sind.

LG, Tine


----------



## pema (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
unser ganzer Garten ist mit Ameisen voll. Natursteinmauern, Pflasterwege, mitten im Rasen - und natürlich unter lockeren Terrassensteinen auch.
Das findet z.B. der Grünspecht ganz toll.
Solange die Ameisenstraße nicht durch meine Küche verläuft, ist mir das recht, bzw. egal.
 Na ehrlich gesagt habe ich ein wirklich schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich einen Pflasterstein hochnehme und damit eine ganze Ameisenkolonie aus dem Häuschen bringe. Meist stelle ich dann die Arbeiten sofort ein...passt ja auch öfters.

Ameisen im Haus sind sicher schlecht...Ameisen im Garten: da wohnen die eben - das ist zumindest meine Meinung.........
Und hast du wirklich Hasen unter deiner Terrasse?
petra


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2016)

So mal aufholen....

Zum “Füttern“ 
Ja der Zucker dient dazu, das sie das Backpulver aufnehmen.

Ja unter der Terrasse sind gelegentlich Hasen. 
Mein Hund ist dann ganz wild und möchte auch  dort kurz wohnen.
Hin und wieder, am Abend, kommen sie raus und wir sehen ihre Puschelschwänze in den Nachbarsgarten fliehen.

So zurück zur Ameisen-Armee.
Generell hab ich gar nichts gegen Insekten. Im Gegenteil wir schaffen ihnen sogar ein zu Hause. 
Wir haben noch einen alten Baumstumpf- unmöglich zu entfernen - nicht für uns im Wege - also dürfen sie ihn alle haben. 

Dann haben wir noch Zweige und Unmengen an Laub. Alles auf einen Haufen, bitte schön.

Aber ich mag es wirklich nicht, wenn sie meine Terrasse einnehmen. 
Untendrunter könnten sie ja laufen, tun sie aber nicht.

Also müssen sie dort weg.

Ameisenbestimmung - 
Schwarz - doppelt so groß wie die üblichen - offensichtliche Holzschäden noch nicht aufgefallen.
Mehr als Hundert täglich auf der Autobahn. .... vielleicht sind es Rossameisen vielleicht auch nicht.

Ich werd mal genauer hinsehen.
Vielleicht findet mein Mann das Nest und wir können sie umsiedeln .


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich stören die Ameisen mich nicht wirklich, außer sie unterhöhlen mir meine Rosen 
Da hilft dann nur Wasser, und neue Erde einschlämmen, damit die Rosen nicht eingehen.


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2016)

So ich hab mal die Autobahn fotografiert.

Es sind Ameisen, nur etwas größer wie die im Hausgarten.

Denn die Holzfresser Ameisen hatten wir ganz am Anfang in einem riesen alten toten Baumstumpf


----------



## Petta (18. Mai 2016)

Altes Hausmittel meiner Mutter.........
Zuckerwasser und Borax


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2016)

Borax ist aber echt giftig. 
Vielleicht keine gute Idee für das gesamte Ökosystem unter den Dielen. 

Lyliana: hast Du schon mal überlegt, einfach die Fugen dicht zu machen, 
so dass die Ameisen nur vor der Terasse rauskommen können?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tinky (18. Mai 2016)

Im gesamten Garten haben wir auch zig Kolonien von Ameisen.
Gefühlt befindet sich unter jedem 2. Feldstein ein Nest.
Oft leider die roten Ameisen, deren Begegnung oft schmerzhaft endet 

Dagegen unternehmen wir nichts - sie gehören eben dazu - ABER wenn die anfangen würden meine Hütte aufzufressen oder die Strasse ins Haus verlegen dann hört´s meiner Meinung nach auch irgendwann auf mit der Freundlichkeit.

Meine Schwiegermutter hatte dieses Jahr auch diverse Strasse über die Terasse bis ins Wohnzimmer (unter der Tür hindurch).
Sie hat im Baumarkt etwas Gift gekauft - so ein rot gefärbtes Granulat -und direkt an die Tür gestreut. nach 1-2 Wochen war die Terasse ameisenfrei.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

Oh man das sind ja die ganz gefährlichen.
Da hilft nur eins Großflächig ausgraben, mindestens 5m Durchmesser und 2m tief.  Das ganze gegen wiederansiedlung durch Folie schützen und zur Sicherheit mit Wasser beschweren.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Mai 2016)

Der war echt gut *:


----------



## lollo (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
bestreue mal die A-Straße mit Backpulver, dass sollte schon wirken, vergiss aber nicht einen Zettel dabei zu legen, welchen Kuchen du haben möchtest. 

Bei mir wird hin und wieder versucht durch die tiefer liegenden Lüftungsschlitze des Klinkers einen Eingang zu finden, da wirkt das Backpulver immer.


----------



## Petta (18. Mai 2016)

Geben Sie auf eine Tasse Zucker 5 Teelöffel Borsäure (Borax).
Zwei Esslöffel Borax können Sie mit 200g Marmelade vermischen und für die Ameisen auslegen.
Um Ameisen zu beseitigen mischen Sie gleiche Teile Borax mit Puderzucker. Die Ameisen bringen die Mischung zurück ins Nest wo alle anderen Ameisen durch das Borax getötet werden.
Mischen Sie 2 Teelöffel Borax mit etwas Schweineschmalz. Bringen Sie dieses Mittel in der Nähe des Ameisennests aus.


----------



## Tinky (18. Mai 2016)

http://www.schaedlingskunde.de/Steckbriefe/htm_Seiten/Holzzerstoerende-Ameisenarten.htm


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Mai 2016)

Das Geheimnis heißt Ameisenbär. 
Die gesamten Hausmittel wirken leider immer nur vorübergehend. Und wegen ein paar Ameisenhaufen werd ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Schäden tun sie auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Gilbert222 (6. Juni 2016)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, nur bei mir sind die Biester auf dem Balkon und kommen irgendwie in die Wohung. Jetzt muss ich schauen, dass ich dort auch etwas unternehme. Dieses Mittel von Siepman hört sich gut an, dass werde ich glaube ich einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Mandy,
Ameisen sind - gerade jetzt, wo es kaum regnet und schön warm ist - echt nervig. Gegen einen einzelnen Staat helfen Hausmittel (Borax ist zwar nichts für die gesunde Ernährung, aber anders herum auch kein Material, das man nicht einmalig für einen guten Zweck verwenden kann). Ich hätte mit einer Köderdose gegen einen "verirrten" Staat angefangen, das ist vermutlich bedenklicher.
Dauerhaft wird man die Ameisen erst los, wenn man ihnen das Leben schwer macht (so hilft beim Rasen das Rasensprengen alle paar Tage, und bei den Holzzerstörern sicherlich das Gegenteil ? Zur Zeit läßt es ja nach mit dem Regen, und wenn die Terasse und der Boden daruter austrocknet, bekommen die Ameisen vielleicht ein Problem, das sie auswandern läßt.


----------

